# accessing windows drive through ubuntu



## bijay_ps (Jun 26, 2011)

I have installed ubuntu 11.04 alongside with windows 7. And I want to access the other hard drive partions of windows using Terminal Window. How can I do that??? Simply cd command is not working....  and even I tried entering cd\ and after that tried to access my drives,still not working....... it gave me some msg to install cdcd. I installed it but still no success...... so please help me


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 26, 2011)

You need to mount those Windows partitions first.

Check this out detailed tutorial : Howto mount windows partition onto ubuntu Linux


----------



## nims11 (Jun 26, 2011)

1. *sudo fdisk -l* to get the device name of your drive
2. *sudo ntfs-3g device-name mount point*

i think ntfs-3g is preinstalled in ubuntu. if not, install it by
*sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g*


----------



## mitraark (Jun 26, 2011)

WTF i though they show "Mount HDD" icon on desktop , you click on it , then a few seconds later , the Windows Partitions show up ... very simple.

Also shows in "Places" , up there on the Taskbar.

Sorry Sorry , didn;t see that "Terminal" part


----------



## Rahim (Jun 27, 2011)

I will help you with an example. Usually Windows C: Partition is the 1st partition of the HDD, so in Linux it will be recognised as /dev/sda1 and if you have another primary partition, it would be recognised as /dev/sda2, logical drives are recognised from /dev/sda5 onwards since we cant have more than 4 Primary Partitions.

Suppose you have 4 paritions:
C: Windows
D: Movies
E: Linux root "/" partition
F: Swap

Open a Terminal and follow the steps below:

1: Create a mount point in /media directory

```
sudo mkdir /media/[B]windows[/B]
```
You can name this folder anyway you want.
sudo command will always ask for your password.

2: sudo fdisk -l to get the partition names (most probably /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2

3: Open /etc/fstab file as it handles the permanent mounting of partitions.
sudo gedit /etc/fstab and enter the following line in it
/dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
Don;t forget to add spaces.

4: Save the file and enter 
mount -a in the Terminal.
Now you can access your windows partition in /media/windows directory.
When you reboot(not required) all your partition entries in /etc/fstab will be mounted automatically.

Don't get bored reading my post, i prefer clarity than chaos.
Are you familiar with Linux or is it just your 1st time?


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 27, 2011)

> /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
> Don;t forget to add spaces.



spaces or tab?? i used tab, it works.

also, if i type "defaults,auto,user", will the auto and user flags override the noauto and nouser in "defaults"?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 27, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> spaces or tab?? i used tab, it works.
> 
> also, if i type "defaults,auto,user", will the auto and user flags override the noauto and nouser in "defaults"?


Tabs would do too  and i think it would override the defaults flags


----------



## bijay_ps (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Rahim thnx for your explanation. And believe me I am not bored by reading your reply. Actually it helped me alot,even i prefer clarity. And yup this is my first time with Linux 
and I want to be famlier with it.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 27, 2011)

^Linux is very flexible and welcome to the FOSS world.


----------

